# G scale greenhouse?



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm wondering if anyone has built or seen a small G scale greenhouse? I know Pola G makes a big kit, but that's bigger than I'd like. I was thinking of one that could stay outside, so maybe made of a brass frame with slide glass windows?

Any ideas?

Thanks!
Keith


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You might search Google Images with "miniature greenhouse". Many of the returned images contain a link to a seller. Hopefully some of them will be of a proper scale. In worst case, it may give you some ideas if building one from scratch.


----------

